# Ithaca Model 87 choke tube?



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

Have 3 choke tubes that came with this gun. Does anyone know which markings go with what choke or can I measure the inside bore of each choke and tell that way. The tubes are marked with one notch, three notches, and one with four notches.

Thanks in advance for the help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Look here.


----------



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Big Frank!!!!!!!!


----------

